# Mausklick auf Webseite "simulieren"



## frans777 (30. Jul 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin ziemlicher Java-Neuling, programmiere aber schon seit 3 Jahren C++. Ich würde gerne ein Javascript für Webseiten schreiben, dass dort einen Mausklick simuliert. Sprich: Man geht auf "www.testttttt.de" dort ist z.B. ein Werbebanner geschaltet und auf diesen Werbebanner wird ein Mausklick simuliert und man geht weiter auf diese Webseite. Sprich eine automatische Weiterleitung, aber nicht mit Ziel-URL sondern halt mit diesem Mausklick.

Gibt es sowas vielleicht schon? Ich habe bei google jetzt nichts relevantes gefunden, da ich auch nicht weiß wonach ich genau suchen soll "Mausklick simulieren" brachte jetzt nicht sooo viele ergebnisse...

Falls nicht, ist ein Javascript überhaupt in der Lage sowas zu können?

Gruß frans777


----------



## The_S (30. Jul 2007)

1. Bist du hier im falschen Forum. Java != JavaScript
2. Scheint es so, als hättest du etwas illegales vor (Klickbetrug auf die eigenen Werbebanner)


----------

